# Just got a 2.1



## zedron (Apr 5, 2011)

So, Ive been comptemplating getting a bike for a while to help work around my back issue. I was looking at Specialized, Felt, Giant, Cannondale and Trek. After my two weeks of researching, browsing, test riding I settled on a 2.1. 
I was initially looking at CF frames so I was sort of fixed on a Specialized because I thought that it was the best feeling for me. I went into my local Trek store and the salesman I had was very helpful and informative. He suggested I try out an aluminium bike and give it a test ride. I agreed and away I went. Overall I like the feeling the aluminium bike gave me compared to a CF. Maybe because I do drag racing and the stiff feeling is what I am used to.
I took this test ride and put it in my head and went to another LBS and test rode a Specialized and Felt aluminium bike and liked the Trek the best. I went to another LBS and tried an aluminum Cannondale, and Giant with the same results. So, I now just figured out what exactly kind of bike I wanted. Next step was to sell the wife 100% on the idea.
I sold the wife yesterday and also sold her on getting her own road bike as well with me. Today I went back there and put everything on layaway with a half payment deposit till Saturday when everything that had to be ordered would be in.

Definetly looking forward to riding this Sunday.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a Trek 2.1. It is a great bike. You'll love it.


----------



## Para8291 (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new bike. That's awesome that your wife will ride too.


----------



## TrekBikeRider (Jul 21, 2010)

Trek2.3 said:


> I have a Trek 2.1. It is a great bike. You'll love it.


Your username begs to differ.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

TrekBikeRider said:


> Your username begs to differ.


To be precise: FX7.2; *2.1*; 2.3; and 5.2. Four Trek bikes at the moment. My LBS loves me.

Plus a 1.5 waiting for me in London (cheaper to buy used on Ebay and dump after touring than to pay Delta Airlines to transport one of the others).


----------



## TrekBikeRider (Jul 21, 2010)

Trek2.3 said:


> To be precise: FX7.2; *2.1*; 2.3; and 5.2. Four Trek bikes at the moment. My LBS loves me.
> 
> Plus a 1.5 waiting for me in London (cheaper to buy used on Ebay and dump after touring than to pay Delta Airlines to transport one of the others).


So basically I should give you my username. I only have one Trek bike... a 6 Series SSL Madone. Love it!!


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

Pictures???


----------

